# BBC on Saorview



## Hen (24 Oct 2012)

On Monday night the BBC channels appeared on my Saorview box. I am pointing at the CLERMONT CARN transmitter. Does anyone know if I can also get Channel 4/UTV, can I manually tune these in?


----------



## gipimann (24 Oct 2012)

UTV and Channel 4 in NI were switching to digital from today, so you may be able to get them if you retune your saorview box this evening. BBC switched to digital in NI 2 weeks ago.

There should be an auto-scan option on your Saorview box which will look for the channels for you.


----------



## peteb (24 Oct 2012)

I thought the guy from Harvey Normans on THe Last Word yesterday evening said that BBC was not going to be available on Saorview.


----------



## mathepac (24 Oct 2012)

peteb said:


> I thought the guy from Harvey Normans on THe Last Word yesterday evening said that BBC was not going to be available on Saorview.


Based purely on their own advertising they delivered to my house I wouldn't believe a Hardly Normal spokesman reciting the Apostles' Creed.

Specific Example: Page 3 (oh the irony of it)

"Scenario 1 A retired couple living in a rural area who have watched RTE1 RTE2 TV3 & TG4 through an analogue aerial for free, will lose their channels on 24-10-12

"Solution: An aerial and a digital set-top box will mean they can continue to watch the above channels PLUS 4 extra channels for FREE"

The truth: If this couple already gets good reception on  RTE1 RTE2 TV3 & TG4 they already have the correct aerial to receive the Saorview channels. All they need is a set-top box.

If said couple is getting poor reception on their existing channels they may need the aerial tweaked, but installing a new aerial (BTW aerials are not "analogue" or "digital", they are just aerials) and a set-top box will improve nothing for them if they are in a poor Saorview reception area.

Watch out for their 4life "Digital Aerial" - there ain't no sucha thing - and other "Digital Switch Accessories" on page 07.


----------



## dam099 (24 Oct 2012)

peteb said:


> I thought the guy from Harvey Normans on THe Last Word yesterday evening said that BBC was not going to be available on Saorview.



Even though not broadcast on Saorview the boxes are generally compatible with Freeview so depending on your location you may be able to pick up a NI Freeview transmission (or possibly even Wales?).


----------



## TheShark (24 Oct 2012)

Has anyone managed to tune in BBC1 HD and UTV HD ?
They were meant to be "live" on the Kilkeel transmitter today but they have'nt appeared on my EPG.


----------



## gipimann (24 Oct 2012)

According to the folks over on boards.ie (in this forum - http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=56), you need a Freeview HD box or TV to get the Northern Ireland HD channels.  The saorview box/tv will only pick up standard definition.

There's a diagram on this page which explains it fairly well.


----------



## TheShark (24 Oct 2012)

Im getting RTE2 HD so assuming that my TV is MPEG4 I should be picking up Freeview HD but I not.


----------



## Time (24 Oct 2012)

BBC is not available on saorview.


----------



## TheShark (24 Oct 2012)

Time said:


> BBC is not available on saorview.


Im using an MPEG4 TV to bring in Saorview from Cleremont Carn in Louth and Freeview from Kilkeel in Co Down. Im getting HD on Saorview (RTE2 HD) but only receiving SD channels on Freeview.


----------



## Time (24 Oct 2012)

But that is from NI transmitters. It is not saorview.


----------



## JoeRoberts (25 Oct 2012)

TheShark said:


> Im getting RTE2 HD so assuming that my TV is MPEG4 I should be picking up Freeview HD but I not.


 

Mpeg4 plus DVB-T2 is needed for Freeview HD.
You likely have only DVB-T.
Should get normal freeview if in range though.


----------



## Protocol (26 Oct 2012)

TheShark said:


> Im getting RTE2 HD so assuming that my TV is MPEG4 I should be picking up Freeview HD but I not.


 

A standard Saorview STB or TV is MPEG4 and so if you live close enough to the border you can receive the NI Freeview *SD* channels.


However, to receive Freeview HD stations, you need a TV or STB with a DVB - T2 tuner.  These aren't common.

I sent my parents into Currys in Navan to ask for:

"a television with a MPEG4 decoder for Saorview and a DVB - T2 tuner to receive the Freeview HD signal from NI"

They hadn't a clue.


----------

